# Looking for First Helmet, Suggestions?



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Smith Variant, and you can get it with or without a brim. There are so many helmet choices these days though. Just go try a bunch on until you find one you like.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah i would def make sure id get into a shop to try some on if i were you. 

I have a RED HiFi and i love it. helmets are great. They are warm as hell too.


----------



## orangeandmaroon (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got a Bern and absolutely love it. Warm as hell.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I have heard that having a brim can be a pain in the ass if you want to put ya goggles up there when they aren't on ya face. They slip off? Hard to get up and over it?

Someone will no doubt chime in telling me i'm wrong. I'm down with that.


----------



## orangeandmaroon (Oct 11, 2011)

grafta said:


> I have heard that having a brim can be a pain in the ass if you want to put ya goggles up there when they aren't on ya face. They slip off? Hard to get up and over it?
> 
> Someone will no doubt chime in telling me i'm wrong. I'm down with that.


Haha no its actually not too bad, I havent had a problem with mine falling off when they are up there. You do have to stretch them a little farther to get them up and over the brim but its not like its a pain or anything.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

orangeandmaroon said:


> You do have to stretch them a little farther to get them up and over the brim but its not like its a pain or anything.


:laugh: Cool! Yeh I guess its not like a large brim like a fitted or snapback or something you gotta heave it over. Thx for the info, knew someone would come on in


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

Word up, any with headphones integrated that ya would recomend?


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

was kinda thinking about the RED Mutiny II, and the RED Theory, any experience?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Smith Maze rocks.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Bern 'watts' with headphones and I love it. The helmet is vented with a brim, and their liner is nice. The headphones can rub some people's ears wrong, but make sure to scoot them down over the ear for the perfect fit! Bern all the way. Best helmet style and fit for me.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Not too sure about the Berns or any others but if you get the audio setup for the RED helmets, there's no real difference to the usual pads and how they sit against your ears.

When you are researching helmets, make sure to check in the specs to see if the helmet comes AUDIO COMPATIBLE... that is - the ear pads that the helmet comes with will open somehow to allow you to put the RED headphones in them. REMEMBER NOT ALL HELMETS COME AUDIO COMPATIBLE WITH THE EZ ZIPPERS SO BE SURE TO CHECK. This way you can get the helmet and have the option to buy the, if you want to later.

Redirect Notice

^this is the insert that you can pick up for the RED helmets. If your helmet comes AUDIO COMPATIBLE then you can just unzip your pad and slide these in and zip it back up.

There are other option too - you can buy a whole new pad that contains the speakers but ive never gone with these. Seems like they would jsut be more annoying. Youre preference though.

Redirect Notice

^here's a pic of the other kind

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

grafta said:


> :laugh: Cool! Yeh I guess its not like a large brim like a fitted or snapback or something you gotta heave it over. Thx for the info, knew someone would come on in


Well there is some truth to that, my b/f's bern helm he always had the issue of the goggs not staying on the front, they would fly off and dangle from the back because the brim doesn't allow the goggle to get much of a grip. Of course the bern would be the worst for this as it was perfectly smooth.

I agree with everyone else, helmets fit very differently. You can risk it and just buy one online but I have yet to have much luck with that, have 2 on order now again after sending my old ones to the ski swap so we shall see.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

To faceplant^ 

The pads don't feel different than any other headphone feature. The speakers are not eat bud size though. All comfortable. More of a mention that if your ears are unique, try before you buy.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive got a Red Trace. Its a very basic helmet, and if you looking for something cheap that will be able to be used on skate & bike as well, I'd recommend it.

Look for a helmet with plenty of venting and vent plugs so that you can adjust the air flow to suit the temperature. As some one already stated, helmets are warm. When it comes to spring...they can get a little too hot.

A friend has the Giro Bad Lieutenant, he has issues with his goggles not staying on the helmet when he takes them off. Plus no venting = sweat fest.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Kahanquest said:


> I have a Bern 'watts' with headphones and I love it.


I love my Bern as well. It is also one of the only helmets I can find that allow my Electric EG2 goggles to fit.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> I love my Bern as well. It is also one of the only helmets I can find that allow my Electric EG2 goggles to fit.


Yeah, my eg2s fit just right. The liner kind of rides into my goggles, but it works well. Those goggles look so great with the Bern. Love the big view, made a big difference in my riding as a beginner. Less closed in. Helmet helps comfort too.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I like my Smith Maze. It's the lightest helmet you can get, so you don't really notice it on your head. It's also one of the cheapest helmets you can get at $100. Smith has some headphone inserts you can by for like $30 to add to the helmet, too.


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> Not too sure about the Berns or any others but if you get the audio setup for the RED helmets, there's no real difference to the usual pads and how they sit against your ears.
> 
> When you are researching helmets, make sure to check in the specs to see if the helmet comes AUDIO COMPATIBLE... that is - the ear pads that the helmet comes with will open somehow to allow you to put the RED headphones in them. REMEMBER NOT ALL HELMETS COME AUDIO COMPATIBLE WITH THE EZ ZIPPERS SO BE SURE TO CHECK. This way you can get the helmet and have the option to buy the, if you want to later.
> 
> ...



What helmet do you ride?


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Bern Baker hat is the diggity


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> I love my Bern as well. It is also one of the only helmets I can find that allow my Electric EG2 goggles to fit.


i roll with the EG2 goggles also. Fit perfectly with my HiFi... love my EG2's 

Electric is where it's at. They should make helmets.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

crazyface said:


> I like my Smith Maze. It's the lightest helmet you can get, so you don't really notice it on your head. It's also one of the cheapest helmets you can get at $100. Smith has some headphone inserts you can by for like $30 to add to the helmet, too.


I have to say, I wouldn't trust the lightest AND the cheapest helmet. I know Bern makes a carbon helmet but it adds quite a bit to the cost.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> I have to say, I wouldn't trust the lightest AND the cheapest helmet. I know Bern makes a carbon helmet but it adds quite a bit to the cost.


What he said. Except for the lightest bit, maybe. 

OP -Dont trust the cheapest, and dont buy second hand as you dont know the integrity of the helmet (some person with the same sized head as you as sweated hard into that helmet or sat on there couch watching snow porn in it).

Maybe something to keep in mind, I have seen on other forums that some helmets are designed for a "one hit only" type impact, and dont meet the iso/or what ever standards for impacts in. Keep this in mind when purchasing a helmet if you want something that will take repetitive knocks, or a one hit item.

Also, as a weight saving mechanism, some helmets have the inner polystyrene foam and then a compressed outter shell of polystyrene to add impact resistance, though as soon as its dented, it has losed its warranty on being able to save your head.

Heres something that I stole off of a reputable helmet manufacturers website (isnt that Bern Macon a nice helmet though...)



> Available as a Hard Hat with a burley ABS shell with multiple-impact soft Brock® foam or as a helmet with ABS shell and EPS hard foam. EPS hard foam meets ASTM F 2040 and EN 1077B standards for snow and ski, CPSC and EN 1078 standards for bike and skate. Hard Hats with Brock soft foam do not meet the standards for action sport head protection.


As a first time buyer, I would suggest going for something that meets a multiple impact standard and had a plastic outter shell so that you can get some longevity out of your new lid.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> What he said. Except for the lightest bit, maybe.


It was the light and cheap combo I was saying to stay away from. If you want light you have to go with more money.

And on the multiple impact thing... don't just think about hitting your head more than once. Think about dropping your helmet in the parking lot or it rolling around in the trunk of your car hitting all those empty beer bottles. Impact is impact. It doesn't have to be with a tree while your head is in it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

^^

Please don't listen to the above. Most helmets that use compressed styrofoam to absorb impact energy (the 'one-hit' helmets) will not be ruined by rolling around in the back of your trunk or a 3.5 ft drop onto the sidewalk (unless your head happens to be in it at the time).

Its a common misunderstanding with those types of helmets.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> ^^
> 
> Please don't listen to the above. Most helmets that use compressed styrofoam to absorb impact energy (the 'one-hit' helmets) will not be ruined by rolling around in the back of your trunk or a 3.5 ft drop onto the sidewalk (unless your head happens to be in it at the time).
> 
> Its a common misunderstanding with those types of helmets.


^^^

Please don't listen to the above.

An impact is handled by both the helmet's shell and liner. The shell typically disperses the initial impulse force and the liner attempts to absorb the remaining energy. It's not a one or the other deal so any damage to either will compromise integrity.

Depending on the materials used, a seemingly innocent drop can permanently damage a helmet. This is mainly true for cheaper bicycle, ski/snowboard, motorcycle helmets and those can be considered one-impact units. While I personally agree with the above post, I wouldn't risk my head with an opinion.

My advice is to go speak to someone knowledgeable rather than trusting an anonymous person trying to sound like they know the facts. Go to a shop and if you're getting a sales pitch instead of information, talk to a manager or contact the helmet rep.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

GreatScott said:


> I have to say, I wouldn't trust the lightest AND the cheapest helmet. I know Bern makes a carbon helmet but it adds quite a bit to the cost.


There's no difference between a cheap helmet and the most expensive if it meets the same standards. In Canada at least you have helmets certified for cycling, snowsports and helmets that just qualify as hard hats. People seem to like the hard hats as they allow for a lower profile. I know Sandbox does this.

As long as the cheap helmet meets the snowsports or cycling/skateboarding standard I think you are just fine regardless of price. I personally would not go for the hardhad certified helmet, I don't see how that is appropriate for the sports kind of impact but I haven't looked into it much. I would think a hardhat is meant for stuff dropping on your head, not you dropping onto your head.



> cheaper bicycle, ski/snowboard, motorcycle helmets


Again by law cheapness has nothing to do with it if it meets the standards. For instance in cycling the helmet at Walmart for 15$ that is CSA certified for the sport is as "safe" as the $200 cycling brand.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I own a Smith Hustle. If I was looking for a helmet currently I would look for brock foam with no brim. The brim really does keep your goggles from staying in place when not on your eyes. When all your doing is hiking a small jib it is nice to not have your goggles on or dangling behind your helmet. Brock foam because it is not one hit limited.

The most important thing is fit though. If it doesn't fit well then you won't wear it and it will be useless. I got a smith specificly because it was what fit my head.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

I would go to a shop and try on a bunch of helmets to find one that fits since you want a tight fit. I have a bern baker helmet and I love it. The audio is great and the liner is warm and comfy. I have a brim on my helmet and usually if i try and put my goggles on my helmet they just slip off. I think it has to do the shape of the helmet and the matte finish on it.

It is funny though as now I feel naked if I ride with out my helmet on.


----------



## broken coccyx (Feb 13, 2011)

just ordered myself a GIRO SEAM, should get it in a week. my first helmet, i hope its as sweet as most the reviews. any experience with this one OR the SMITH VARIANT VISOR? same price point. just liked the color of the giro better.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

broken coccyx said:


> just ordered myself a GIRO SEAM, should get it in a week. my first helmet, i hope its as sweet as most the reviews. any experience with this one OR the SMITH VARIANT VISOR? same price point. just liked the color of the giro better.


I just got my giro seam order from departmentofgoods.com. As an Asian, I have a typical round head and flat in the back, I try the chapter and G10, chapter hurts me a lot, and g10 is not comfortable to wear.

I also tried smith variant and transporter, they are not bad, but the do not fit very well, the medium is a little to tight to wear and large is a little too big.


----------



## broken coccyx (Feb 13, 2011)

so i take it you like the GIRO SEAM? i ordered from D.O.G too. + i'm asian hahaha damn flat heads. So i made a good choice it sounds like. I considered the G10 and variant.


----------



## Flightfollowing (Oct 7, 2011)

Just, my .02 I ride with the Smith variant brim. Its nice, I have the skull candy singleshot audio insterts and they are loud enough for everyone on the lift to listen in on your tunes. I owned a giro before than and never tried to add audio to the helm but they were still nice.


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Giro Omen w/ the bluetooth headset. It's a really comfortable helmet, and the bluetooth is badass. I've taken a few solid hits to the head and it's still going strong. It looks cool, and my only real complaint about it is that I kind of feel like a bobble head doll with it on. It isn't really heavy, but with all the features it's slightly bulky. If you don't mind that part it's an awesome helmet.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

snowcrazy181 said:


> What helmet do you ride?


I know this is like a week late, but i use... 

thisssssss

BURTON HIFI - i got it in 2009. Great helmet. Very light.


----------

